# new X-Men Origins: Wolverine Trailer



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is the trailer for the new movie X-Men Origins: Wolverine.

Looks pretty good and has some old school characters in it

B


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 16, 2008)

I just might get to a theater to see that when it comes out


----------



## GBlues (Dec 16, 2008)

Wolverine one of my favorites of all time. Yeah I'll see it if I can. Nice


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing it.  I really enjoyed the book "Weapon X" that went into the "how" of him becoming Wolverine.  It was a lot of neat science on how they explained it.

If your a fan, I would suggest the book.


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 16, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Here is the trailer for the new movie X-Men Origins: Wolverine.
> 
> Looks pretty good and has some old school characters in it
> 
> B


 i am so excited!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2008)

Somehow.... I'm not motivated to see this. :idunno: 

I imagine that it must've been pretty difficult to write  and probably it is a good story... for those who care. 

Jackman is a good actor. I think he could, should do better than comic book movies. There's Australia of course... I think I'll go see him in that instead.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2008)

I am totally there!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 16, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Somehow.... I'm not motivated to see this. :idunno:
> 
> I imagine that it must've been pretty difficult to write  and probably it is a good story... for those who care.
> 
> Jackman is a good actor. I think he could, should do better than comic book movies. There's Australia of course... I think I'll go see him in that instead.


well this is one of many apperently. There is also a Magneto one coming and Ive seen rumors of other Xmen such as Iceman and Cyclops

B


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> There is also a Magneto one coming and Ive seen rumors of other Xmen such as Iceman and Cyclops



I am there, there and _there_! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 16, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I am there, there and _there_! Keep 'em coming!


I take it you are a comic book fan?

B


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, more an ex-fan, but these are ones I remember! Bring me Iron Fist, Luke Cage, Deathlok, Moon Knight...


----------



## Blindside (Dec 16, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> well this is one of many apperently. There is also a Magneto one coming and Ive seen rumors of other Xmen such as Iceman and Cyclops
> 
> B


 
Iceman?  Wasn't he the son of suburbanites who wanted him to become an accountant?  Did they go and revamp his history since I stopped reading comics in '94?  Obviously the chronology is going to be different with him being essentially a newbie on a team with Storm/Wolvie/Colossus etc.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't care. I'm buying my ticket blocks now.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 16, 2008)

Nobody's going to mention that Gambit is going to be in this one???  Freaking Gambit???  

I've been waiting to see him come into the picture for a long time...I was excited to see Nightcrawler and Collosus when they appeared, and I was expecting to see Gambit in the X-3 movie.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 16, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> Nobody's going to mention that Gambit is going to be in this one???  Freaking Gambit???
> 
> I've been waiting to see him come into the picture for a long time...I was excited to see Nightcrawler and Collosus when they appeared, and I was expecting to see Gambit in the X-3 movie.


that is very cool as well. I am a gambit fan also

B


----------



## Twin Fist (Dec 16, 2008)

I got over gambit early, like by 95, i was sickof him.

blah powers, blah story line, and they drug out the whole "villian or good guy" thing WAY toooooo long


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2008)

I was never big on Gambit, but it looked quite cool here. (He does Savate too, oui?) I thought I saw the Blob whom I enjoy seeing and of course there was the new and better-known (but smaller) actor playing Sabretooth.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Cant' wait to see this!  Wolverine and Gambit are my two favorites.

David


----------

